# game over



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

wow! :thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

i see alot of day light in there


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

wtf lol it looks like you have a cut up car and set some of it on the ground....


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

i don't understand what exactly this picture is...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

chrispage said:


> i don't understand what exactly this picture is...



The beginning of something pretty hardcore I hope.:thumbup:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

SMG8vT said:


> The beginning of something pretty hardcore I hope.:thumbup:


 in for this :beer:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

In


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

still not sure what is going on?? 

haha is that considered laying frame?!?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

from what i saw, it was an R32, and they are hacking it up and swapping the drivetrain and interior to a mk1 rabbit.


----------



## PoohDizzle (May 28, 2009)

BODY DROP!!!! I so hope this is real.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

NDubber said:


> from what i saw, it was an R32, and they are hacking it up and swapping the drivetrain and interior to a mk1 rabbit.


 hope it had frame damage or some major cause to cut it up


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

a2lowvw said:


> hope it had frame damage or some major cause to cut it up


 why? mk1>mk4


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

don't get me wrong i like mk1's but i would have a hard time cutting up a perfectly good r32 to do a swap into a rabbit


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

laying doors fo sho.


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

a2lowvw said:


> hope it had frame damage or some major cause to cut it up


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Please tell me youre uni-bodydropping this. PLEASE!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

^ That would just be awesome.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

a2lowvw said:


> don't get me wrong i like mk1's but i would have a hard time cutting up a perfectly good r32 to do a swap into a rabbit


 I wouldn't  Don't get me wrong, I love my mk4, but it could never match the personality and character of my mk1. Just my .02


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

I miss Noosh's R32 already.


----------

